# Router Bit Width



## gkas (Nov 28, 2011)

I haven't used a router too much except for a few simple jobs. Since I retired, I've been spending a lot more time improving my woodworking skills.

I just made a test picture frame out of 1x2 clear pine. I cut a rabbit 1/4-inch wide by 3/8-inch deep. I had bought a new set of 15 carbide bits from CMT for my new router. I picked something like a 3/8" bit to route the rabbit using the table. It worked OK, but I made 2 passes taking off 1/8" a pass. each time it felt like I was pushing the work through. It seemed to work hard for such a soft wood.

I just made 2 more frames. This time I tried a 3/4" bit and it easily ran the rabbit in one pass. Very little effort.

Is the wider bit better for this type of application? Is there a rule, like "pick the widest available"?


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Welcome to the router forum.

Thank you for joining us, Gerry.


----------



## papawd (Jan 5, 2011)

Sounds like one bit may be a little dull, also do You have a variable speed on router ? Different bits require different speeds, sorta rule of thumb I have found is bigger bits slower speed


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Gerry, could be many reasons why one cut better than the other but in general a larger bit will remove material faster than a smaller bit. Where the bit size really matters is the corner radius; your corner will be the same as the shape/size of the bit.


----------



## gkas (Nov 28, 2011)

Thanks for the input. I'll check it out.


----------

